# Looking for excavator operator job in Dubai



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

Looking for work in dubai as an excavator operator, want to know if any australians are already doing this.
Is it worth it/money/stress wise?
Are heavvy equipment jobs taken by asian, east indian residents??


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

cjr101 said:


> Looking for work in dubai as an excavator operator, want to know if any australians are already doing this.
> Is it worth it/money/stress wise?
> Are heavvy equipment jobs taken by asian, east indian residents??


These jobs are usually taken by Asians, typical pay is 2500-5000 AED per month plus accommodation.

I've seen one white guy operating but he was also the project manager for a small job in port construction.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

cjr101 said:


> Looking for work in dubai as an excavator operator, want to know if any australians are already doing this.
> Is it worth it/money/stress wise?
> Are heavvy equipment jobs taken by asian, east indian residents??


As you suspected, it appears, these jobs are taken by those from the sub-continent, and the pay and conditions are woeful.

an excavator operator is unlikely to earn much more than double that of a labourer, so probably around 1,500 AED a month, at most.
With this, you'll get food and accomodation in a Labour Camp out of town.
Accommodation will probably be 2 or 4 to a room.
You'll be bussed to and from your 6 day, 12 hr shifts in a bus with no AC...

i'm not sure you really want to go down this route...


----------



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

Hahaha absoloutly not...


----------



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

how are you still bouncing around the world since 84? im very jealous!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

cjr101 said:


> how are you still bouncing around the world since 84? im very jealous!!


Wunderlust I guess! Started doodlebugging in Oman in 1984 and have had the travel bug ever since, 55 countries so far. 

Frankly I worked towards the goal of being a permanent expat even when I went back to the US to raise my daughter. Very happy the plan came together and to be living in Dubai although even with my last US job I traveled extensively. Nice here as I travel for work regionally but get 30 days off a year to explore further afield.


----------



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

what do you doo for work?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

cjr101 said:


> what do you doo for work?


Started out my career as a land surveyor, moved to oil exploration surveyor, seismic vessel navigator, photographer, business development manager, product manager and now a COO.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> ...........and now a COO.


What sort of COO? A Highland Coo?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> What sort of COO? A Highland Coo?


Ha ha, just coo coo!


----------



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

Hahaha...
What is a coo?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

chief operations officer


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> chief operations officer


Yep, what he said!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

cjr101 said:


> Hahaha...
> What is a coo?


the guy who sits here....









and plays with this....









and this...!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> chief operations officer


CEO = Chief Excavator Operator?


----------



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

Hahaha, need an excavator operator? i know where you can find a good one!


----------

